# 2009 MACK ATTACK



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Last year's advertised payout looked like this....

KING MACKEREL OPEN DIVISION AMBERJACK DIVISION

1st- $5000 1st-$1000

2nd- $25002nd- $500

3rd- $2000 3rd- $300

4th- $1500 

5th- $1000 COBIA DIVISION

6th- $800 1st- $1000

7th- $700 2nd- $500

8th- $600 3rd- $300

9th- $500 

10th- $400 

LADY ANGLER BONUS $1000 value

SMALL BOAT DIVISION (<23FT) JUNIOR ANGLER BONUS $500 value

1st- $1500

2nd- $1200SINGLE ENGINE BOAT BONUS (King only)

3rd- $1000 1st- $750

4th- $8002nd- $500

5th- $500 3rd- $250

this payout was based on a $300 entry fee and 85 boats.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One of the proposed payouts for the 2009 event is as follows.....

$400 entry fee, still a one day event, based on 70 boats and SKA sanctioned.

King Mackerel Open 1st=$10000, 2nd=4000, 3rd=2500, 4=2000, 5=1500, 6=1000, 7=500

King Mackerel 23ft and under div 1st=3000, 2nd=2000, 3rd=500

No other species, No Single Engine Boat Bonus

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Or what about this, same $300 entry fee, do away with AJ and Cobia unless guaranteed by sponsor money and go with a king mackerel only, Open/23ft and Under/Single Engine Bonus and base the same prize payout on 72 boats.

Please discuss your feelings in the thread. My feelings are that if you shrink the payout places to raise the top prize and invite the SKA, most locals won't participate feeling that they don't have much of a chance to squeeze into 7 to 10 payout spots depending on your boat's length. I really feel last year's prize structure is good but the 85 boats is extremely hard to achieve without the SKA bringing in teams from afar. The SKA won't stay if more locals/non members don't participate. I would like to change out one of the species to Wahoo. What do you guys think and which one would you like to see dropped? This tournament can only succeed with entries. I want to hear your opinions and try to make this an event that works in favor for the anglers. This is a non profit event for me but all the proceeds go toa designated local charity each year. This year's proceeds went to Covenant Hospice. They made over $3000 with only 25 boats entered. In 2009, the benefitting charity will be PACE Center for Girls. You can learn more about them at http://www.pacecenter.org/about.htm. I am also looking for sponsors so if you know anyone that would be interested, let me know.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

brad, talked to a few folks, and a heard a few things. i hope jack is as serious with his offer as you have been with the event being charity driven. you certainly have my support. (and a 10k prize should pull 70 boats with no problem)

cheers.

drew


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Drew, 

Thanks for the input. You don't think that only paying out to7th in open ($500) and 1-3 in class will hinder the participation from non-ska teams? That's my concern. I want it to be beneficial for SKA teams to earn points but I want maximum participation of course. I know the SKA will help the charity because they participate in the TWT's which is where the charity makes out on the 10% take from there. I'm really leaning towards changing it to secure the date on the SKA calender but I would really like to cater to everyone. There aren't 70 SKA teams in Division 7so it would need a good turnout from the non-SKA to make it a good payout.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Brad,

You've got a great thing going and either way it's going to be fun this year as well. 

Keep in mind you cannot please everyone and you'll have to make choices.

I think getting the SKA is important but not at sacrificing the angler-base you already have.

I don't think you'll lose anybody to intimidation of SKA guys. 

I'd vote for 1-7 (even 5) in the open and 1-3 in the class of 23.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Brad how about only paying 1-5 and if you place you will actually make money?

1st 10,000 2nd 5,000 3rd 2,500 4th2,000 5th1,500

and the 23 under 1-3

1st 3,000 2nd 2,000 3rd 1,000

then have a twt on big fish forAj's and Cobia winner take all


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Last year there were 35 open teams and 20 class teams that fished two or more division tournaments and posted points. If all of them came I'd only be 15 shy of the 70. Only 30 teams posted a fish for points in the Biloxi Bash. That isn't a guarantee that there weren't more teams there though. At this point, I'm leaning towards getting the SKA here with the same payout structure and entry fee as the Biloxi Bash. I think that is what makes it more profitable for the charity. The only way I could do the other species and single engine boat bonus would be for a sponsor to step up and guarantee that money in the payout.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Brad, my team will be there reguardless of payout. I would like to see the single engine stay just because I think it will attract more entries from the local teams. I would agree with cutting the other species though to be able to increase the king payoutbut maybe you could have a wahoo jackpot (side pot). I know there were some decent wahoo weighed last year and thats good for the crowd which is good for the sponsors. As far as this last Biloxi tourney goes, keep in mind that see were in the 5-7 range. Most of the class boats stayed on the trailer. Some did fish but blanked (like us). If this does make it to the schedule I would forsee a really good turnout.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

In my opinion the best tournaments are multiple species tournaments, those are the ones that seem to stay around (Bud lite, ADSFR, etc.) I'd rather not have a king only tournament, i just think they are lame. Wahoo would be a good division and so would AJ. I would drop cobia. You can catch Wahoo while targeting kings and good AJs aren't often far from good kings. To me cobia is just a division of who happened to have one swim by, as they are pretty hard to target. Too early for snapper so I would do King, Hoo, and Jack and make the payout whatever you can. Doesn't bother me if 1st isn't 5 figures.

I don't think the difference between 300 and 400 dollar entry is going to change participation any, may as well make it 400 so there is more money to go around.

Of course I like all the small boat and single engine stuff becuase I fish a small single engine boat but I will leave that to your discretion.

Also, I am not a fan of the prizes that are near the cost of the entry. Its like playing the lottery and winning a ticket. Why not just keep your dollar? Take that money and add it to the prizes above it so they win something more significant.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Brad, let us know around that time I'm sure we'll pitch in again this year.

Chris Vecsey

Top Gun Tackle


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve,

Thanks for the input. I agree with you. I am in tune with dropping cobia for wahoo. If I can keep the "other species" involved that's what I will go with. I certainly am gunning for a single engine boat bonus as well. I'm still trying to play with the numbers to try and find the best fit. I am going to call Jack again tomorrow and see where he stands. 

Chris,

Thanks for the support. You guys were a tremendous part of getting this deal going last year. I hope to have Top Gun Tackle back as a part of it in '09. Talk to you soon.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

they should add cobia to the kayak division also


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i am going to try to fish more turnys this year. and this one is on the list. keep up the good work. these are fun and build a great fondation for family's , friends and fishermen to get together and fish or just come to the weigh ins. looking foward to this one! fish on.

scot


----------

